# upcoming seminar



## Mao (Oct 5, 2002)

upcoming seminar 
On Saturday November 16, 2002 Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on Modern Arnis from 12:00-4:00pm.. The seminar will be held at the Hilliard Budo Center, 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4 Hilliard Ohio, 43026. The topics that will be covered include single stick, knife, disarms and controlling tactics. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell, a student of the late grandmaster Remy A. Presas and a member of the Board of Directors of the International Modern Arnis Federation. The cost for the seminar will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. For a flyer or further information please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. Thank you.

respectfully,
Mao


----------



## DJAVULS OGA (Oct 5, 2002)

I will be in between Cleveland & Columbus that weekend. What are Guro McConnell's credentials? This would help me decide if I should make arrangements to attend.

Thank You


----------



## Seigi (Oct 7, 2002)

I have had the honor of training with Both Guro McConnell & Guro Johns at the MI state camp & would highly recommend training with them.  I have only been in the martial arts 10 years, but i feel that Guro Dan is well versed in this area & would put forth a good seminar.

But thats only my oppinion, for what it's worth.

Sincerely,
Enoch T. Carlton.


----------

